# Favourite pieces



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What are your favourite pieces? I just want a list of your favourite pieces and any favourite recordings of that piece.

Mine are 

1. Felix Mendelssohn's 2nd violin concerto in E minor, op.64 (Yehudi Menuhin)
2. Antonin Dvorak's violin concerto in A minor, op.53 (Nathan Milstein)
3. Robert Schumann's piano concerto in A minor, op.54
4. Max Bruch's 2nd violin concerto in D minor, op.44 (Mischa Elman)
5. Ludwig van Beethoven's 9th symphony "Choral"
6. Robert Schumann's violin concerto in D minor
7. Felix Mendelssohn's 4th Symphony "Italian"
8. Edvard Grieg's piano concerto in A minor, op.18
9. Felix Mendelssohn's Hebrides overture
10. Camille Saint-Saëns' 3rd violin concerto in B minor, op.61 (Nathan Milstein)
11. Antonin Dvorak's cello concerto in B minor, op.104
12. Jean Sibelius's violin concerto in D minor, op.47 (Jascha Heifetz)
13. Ludwig van Beethoven's 9th sonata for violin and piano "Kreutzer", op.47 (Jascha Heifetz)
14. Felix Mendelssohn's octet
15. Frederic Chopin's 2nd Scherzo (Maurizo Pollini)
16. Frederic Chopin's 1st Ballade op.23 
17. Ludwig van Beethoven's 6th symphony "Pastoral"
18. Johannes Brahms' violin concerto in D major, op.77 (Jascha Heifetz)
19. Frederic Chopin's 2nd Piano concerto in F minor op.21 (Krystian Zimerman)
20. Antonin Dvorak's 9th symphony no.9 "From the new world"
21. Felix Mendelssohn's incidental music for a midsummer night's dream
22. Ludwig van Beethoven's violin concerto in D major, op.61 (Yehudi Menuhin)
23. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's 23rd piano concerto in A major
24. Frederic Chopin's Krakowiak concerto rondo
25. Johannes Brahms' 4th symphony
26. Felix Mendelssohn's songs without words op.67
27. Pyotr Tchaikovsky's 1st piano concerto
28. Richard Strauss's violin concerto op.8 (Sarah Chang)
29. Pyotr Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony "Pathetique"
30. Johann Sebastian Bach's concerto for two violins
31. Franz Schubert's serenade, schwanengesang

I don't mind how long your lists are


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

No *Schubert*?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> No *Schubert*?


No, Schubert's a brilliant composer but personally I don't really like his music. I suppose I could have added his serenade.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Burroughs said:


> No, Schubert's a brilliant composer but personally I don't really like his music. I suppose I could have added his serenade.


Blasphemy. You will be hanged! 

On the other hand, I really don't like Schumann and Haydn. 

Will post later my favorites..


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

And no Varese..........


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> And no Varese..........


Ahh.... Ok


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> Blasphemy. You will be hanged!
> 
> On the other hand, I really don't like Schumann and Haydn.
> 
> Will post later my favorites..


I have added some schubert now.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I will add my faves grouped per composer once in a while in this thread. These are the compositions that I consider "hors concours", the best of the best in classical music (according to my personal taste).

*Schubert*:
String quintet
Symphony 8
Die Winterreise

*Wagner*:
Der Ring der Nibelungen

*Mahler*:
Das Lied von der Erde
Kindertotenlieder*
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens*
Rueckert Lieder*
Symphony 4
Symphony 9

*) versions for voice and orchestra

More later.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Beethoven*:
Symphony 6 (pastoral)

*Saint-Saens*:
Symphony 3 (organ)

*Barber*:
Knoxville, summer of 1915

*Gorecki*:
Symphony 3 (sorrowful songs)


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

*Schubert*

*Symphony no. 9 in C major
String Quintet in C major
Die Winterriese
Piano sonata no. 20 in A major and 21 in B flat major
Impromptus
Moment Musicaux
Piano Sonata no. 18 in G major
Piano Sonata no. 14 in A minor
Symphony no. 8 "Unfinished"
Symphony no. 5 in B flat
Symphony no. 2 and 3
Quarttestatz
Trout Quintet
String Quartet no. 15 in G major
String Quartet no. 14 in D minor
Fantaise in F minor
Wanderer Fantasy
Mass no. 6 in E flat
Mass no. 5 in A flat
Piano Trio no. 2
Piano Trio no. 1
Die Schone Mullerin
String Quartet no. 13 in A minor
Notturno for Piano Trio
Erlkonig
Nacht und Traume
Gretchen am Spinnrade

( and too many Lieder to mention)

*

What have I forgotten?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> What have I forgotten?


You've missed a very important work, the Octet in F major, D. 803


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

presto said:


> You've missed a very important work, the Octet in F major, D. 803


The Octet is nice


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mozart*:
Clarinet concerto
Requiem

*Bruckner*:
Symphony 9

*Stravinsky*:
Le sacre du printemps (Rite of spring)

*R Strauss*:
Don Juan
Vier letzte Lieder

Still more to follow for other composers.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> *Mahler*:
> Das Lied von der Erde
> Kindertotenlieder*
> Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellens*
> ...


What's extremely interesting here, for me, is that your Mahler favourites are exactly all the works of his that I'm not that keen on. I like everything else that he's written! The grouping is so systematic, there's got to be something here. What I mean is that you're systematically tapping to a facet of Mahler that doesn't speak to me personally that much, and maybe vice versa. Fascinating, eh? But that's Mahler for you, always multi-faceted.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> What's extremely interesting here, for me, is that your Mahler favourites are exactly all the works of his that I'm not that keen on. I like everything else that he's written! The grouping is so systematic, there's got to be something here. What I mean is that you're systematically tapping to a facet of Mahler that doesn't speak to me personally that much, and maybe vice versa. Fascinating, eh? But that's Mahler for you, always multi-faceted.


I love all of Mahler's mature works, personally, but you're probably onto something when you talk about facets of his work that appeal to different tastes.

Anyway, here are my favorites by some of my preferred composers:

*Bach*:
B minor Mass
St Matthew Passion
Goldberg Variations
The Well-Tempered Clavier
The Art of Fugue
The Brandenburg Concertos

*Beethoven*:
String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major (with Grosse Fuge finale)
Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor
Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major
Symphony No. 9 in D minor

*Mahler*:
Symphony No. 6 in A minor
Das Lied von der Erde
Symphony No. 9
Kindertotenlieder

*Debussy*:
Preludes, Books 1 and 2
Etudes
La Mer
Jeux
Pelleas et Mellisande


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

MOZART:

K1 to K626


BEETHOVEN:

Most piano sonatas
Kreutzer Sonata
Egmont overture
Archduke trio
Ghost trio
Emperor piano concerto


SCHUBERT:

Final three piano sonatas
Wanderer fantasy 
String trio
Death and the Maiden string quartet
Swansong
Wintereisse


RACHMANINOV

PCs 2 & 3
Rhapsody on a theme by Paganini


Chopin

2 PCs
Etudes


SIBELIUS:

Symph 2


MAHLER:

Symph 5


HUGO WOLF:

Michaelangelo lieder
Goethe lieder


:tiphat:


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

At this point: (Always an emphasis on piano music with me).

Liszt.

1. Piano Sonata.
2. Années de pèlerinage. Deuxième année; Italie.
3. Variations on a theme from Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen.
4. Douze études d'exécution transcenante.
5. Harmonies poétiques et religieuses.
6. Christus.
7. Années de pèlerinage. Première année; Suisse.
8. Eine Faust-Symphonie.
9. Totentanz. Paraphrase on Dies Irae.
10. Eine Symphonie zu Dante's Divina Commedia.

Beethoven.

1. Piano Sonata Op. 109.
2. Piano Sonata Op. 57.
3. Piano Sonata Op. 110.
4. Piano Sonata Op. 27 No. 1.
5. Piano Concerto No. 4.
6. Symphony No. 6.
7. Piano Sonata Op. 106.
8. Symphony No. 5.
9. Piano Sonata Op. 81a.
10. Piano Sonata Op. 53.

Berlioz.

1. Grande messe des morts (Requiem) 
2. La damnation de Faust.
3. Symphonie fantastique.
4. Roméo et Juliette.
5. Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale.
6. Les nuits d'été.
7. Harold en Italie.
8. L'enfance du Christ.
9. Te Deum.
10. Les Troyens.

Rachmaninoff.

1. Piano Concerto No. 3.
2. Isle of the Dead.
3. Piano Concerto No. 2.
4. Morceaux de fantaisie.
5. Piano Sonata No. 2.
6. Preludes Op. 23.
7. Études-Tableaux Op. 39.
8. Six Morceaux Op. 11.
9. Six moments musicaux.
10. Preludes Op. 32.

Chopin.

1. Ballade No. 4.
2. Etudes Op. 25.
3. Nocturnes Op. 27.
4. Preludes Op. 28.
5. Ballade No. 1.
6. Piano Sonata No. 2.
7. Scherzo No. 3.
8. Etudes Op. 10.
9. Nocturnes Op. 48.
10. Scherzo No. 2.

Still so much to explore!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

*Messiaen*:
Oiseaux exotiques
Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine
Des canyons aux étoiles...
Messe de la Pentecôte

*Stravinsky*:
The Rite of Spring
Symphony of Psalms
Les Noces
Apollo
Threni

*Schoenberg*:
Moses und Aron
String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor
Variations for Orchestra
Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto

*Mozart*:
The Marriage of Figaro
Symphony No. 41 in C major
Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major
Don Giovanni
Symphony No. 40 in G minor

*Bruckner*:
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major "Romantic"
Mass No. 2 in E minor


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

@Lisztian

No Schubert?? Liszt love him.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> @Lisztian
> 
> No Schubert?? Liszt love him.


I only did my current top five composers. Schubert would be one of my next three


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Varese
- Ionisation
- Ecuatorial
- Density 21.5
- Étude pour Espace
- Waldman recorded Octandre, Intégrales, Ionisation, and Density 21.5 for E.M.S. Records as the first volume in a projected "complete works."


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

If I create a list, I won't be able to stop because I can't leave anyone/any piece out. I will pretend "favourite pieces" in the title was put in singular form.

There can only be one great piece, and, for me, that is *Beethoven's Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 ("Appassionata")*.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mendelssohn*:
Symphony 3 Scottish
Violin concerto 2

*Brahms*:
Clarinet quintet
Ein Deutsches Requiem
Violin concerto

*Bruch*:
Violin concerto 1

Still more to follow....


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

An updated list

*Bach*
Violin concerto in A minor
Cello suites

*Beethoven*
Minuet in G
Piano sonata 14
String quartet 13
Symphony no.9
Egmont overture 
Piano concerto no.5
Piano sonata 23
Symphony 5
Symphony 6
Violin concerto op.61
Romance 1
Romance 2
Violin sonata 5
Violin sonata 9

*Berlioz*
Symphony fantastique

*Brahms*
Symphony no.4
Waltz in A-flat
Violin concerto op.77
Double concerto op.102
Hungarian dance no.5
Symphony no.3
Lullaby

*Bruch*
Violin concerto 1
Scottish fantasy

*Chopin*
Minute waltz
Ballade 4
Fantasie impromptu
Mazurka 58
Nocturne 1
Nocturne 2
Nocturne 7
Nocturne 8
Nocturne 19
Piano concerto 1
Piano concerto 2
Scherzo 2

*Debussy*
Reverie

*Dvorak*
Symphony 9
Violin concerto op.53

*Elgar*
Love's greeting

*Faure*
Apres un reve

*Grieg*
Piano concerto op.16
Peer Gynt suite

*Kreisler*
Liebesfreud

*Liszt*
Hungarian rhapsody 2
Nocturne 3

*Massenet*
Thais meditation

*Mendelssohn*
Violin concerto op.64
A midsummer nights dream incidental music
Songs without words op.62
Hebrides overture
Symphony 4
Symphony 5

*Mozart*
Piano concerto 21
Eine kleine nachtmusic
Overture to the marriage of Figaro
Symphony 40
Violin concerto 4
Violin concerto 5
Symphony 25

*Pachelbel*
Canon in D

*Paganini*
Violin concerto 1
Violin concerto 2
Caprice op.1 24

*Pokofiev*
Violin concerto 1
Violin concerto 2

*Rachmaninov*
Vocalise
Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini

*Rimsky-Korskav*
Flight of the bumblebee

*Rossini*
William tell overture

*Saint-Saens *
Violin concerto 3
Havenise
Introduction and rondo a capriccio
The carnival of the animals, the swan
Bacchanale

*Sarasate*
Zigunerwiesen

*Schubert*
String quintet
Serenade

*Schumann*
Violin concerto
Traumerei

*Sibelius*
Finlandia
Violin concerto op.47

*Strauss I*
Radetzky march

*Strauss II*
The blue Danube
The Gypsy baron overture

*Strauss*
Also sprach Zarathustra

*Tchaikovsky*
1812 overture
Symphony pathetique
Violin Concerto op.35
Swan lake
The nutcracker
Valse sentimentale

*Vieuxtemps*
Violin concerto 4
Violin concerto 5

*Vivaldi*
Spring from the four seasons

*Wagner*
Ride of the Valkries

*Wieniawski*
Violin concerto 1
Violin concerto 2


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

peeyaj said:


> *Schubert*
> 
> *Symphony no. 9 in C major
> String Quintet in C major
> ...


*No Mendelssohn?!!!!*


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

These lists are getting a tad excessive. Listing out your favorites of every single composer doesn't illustrate your absolute favorite pieces. Or at least the lists don't give any insight into what pieces are truly _your favorites_ in general; rather they just show that you have favorites of each composer. Don't we all?

I could simply copy and paste Beethoven's catalogue because he's my favorite, but that doesn't indicate my "favorite pieces" in general.

Yes, I'm overtly frustrated about the responses thus far, merely because I hoped to see a few all-time, absolute favorite pieces, not a _cop-out_ list of "arguably-my-favorite" pieces.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok then how about this ...

1. Mendelssohn violin concerto op.64
2. Beethoven violin concerto op.61
3. Mendelssohn symphony no.4
4. Schumann violin concerto
5. Beethoven symphony 9
6. Brahms symphony 4
7. Grieg piano concerto op.16
8. Dvorak violin concerto op.53
9. Brahms violin concerto op.77
10. Saint-Saens violin concerto no.3

more to come ...........


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Favorite pieces? How much time do you have?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

My Favourite Pieces of Classical Music

1. Mendelssohn: Violin concerto no.2, op.64, in E minor
2. Schumann: Piano concerto, op.54, in A minor
3. Dvorak: Violin concerto, op.53, in A minor
4. Sibelius: Violin concerto, op.47, in D minor
5. Mozart: Piano concerto, K.466, in D minor
6. Beethoven: Symphony no.9 "Choral", op.125, in D minor
7. Mendelssohn: Symphony no.4 "Italian", op.90, in A major
8. Schumann: Violin concerto, WoO.23, in D minor
9. Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto no.1, op.23, in B-flat minor
10. Beethoven: Symphony no.6 "Pastoral", op.68, in F major
11. Chopin: Scherzo no.2, op.31, in B-flat minor
12. Saint-Saens: Violin concerto no.3, op.61, in B minor
13. Mendelssohn: Incidental music for a midsummer night's dream, op.61
14. Beethoven: Piano concerto no.3, op.37, in C minor
15. Brahms: Violin concerto, op.77, in D major
16. Beethoven: Sonata no.23 "Appassionata", op.57, in F minor
17. Mendelssohn: Hebrides overture "Fingal's cave", op.26, in B minor
18. Paganini: Violin concerto no.2, op.7, in B minor
19. Rachmaninoff: Piano concerto no.2, op.18, in C minor
20. Tchaikovsky: Symphony no.6 "Pathetique", op.74, in B minor
21. Grieg: Piano concerto, op.16, in A minor
22. Mendelssohn: Songs without words, op.62
23. Beethoven: String quartet no.13, op.130, in B-flat major
24. Schubert: Schwanengesang, D.957
25. Mozart: Violin concerto no.4, K.218, in D major
26. Brahms: Symphony no.4, op.98, in E minor
27. Beethoven: Violin concerto, op.61, in D major
28. Prokofiev: Violin concerto no.1, op.19, in D major
29. Prokofiev: Piano concerto no.5, op.55, in G major
30. Mendelssohn: Symphony no.5 "Reformation", op.107, in D major
31. Chopin: Piano concerto no.1, op.11, in E minor
32. Beethoven: Piano sonata no.29 "Hammerklavier", op.106, in B-flat major
33. Schumann: Introduction and allegro appassionato for piano and orchestra, op.92, in G major
34. Bach: Violin concerto, BWV.1041, in A minor
35. Chopin: Ballade no.1, op.23, in G minor
36. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto, op.35, in D major
37. Brahms: Hungarian dances, WoO.1
38. Bach: Double concerto, BWV.1043, in D minor
39. Chopin: Nocturnes, op.27
40. Wieniawski: Violin concerto no.2, op.22, in D minor
41. Beethoven: Symphony no.5, op.67, in C minor
42. Schubert: String quintet, D.956, in C major
43. Schumann: Fantasiestucke, op.12
44. Brahms: Symphony no.3, op.90, in F major
45. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, op.34, in G major
46. Chopin: Piano concerto no.2, op.21, in F minor
47. Mozart: Violin concerto no.5 "Turkish", K.219, in D major
48. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini, op.43, in A minor
49. Chopin: Fantaisie, op.49, in F minor
50. Prokofiev: Violin concerto no.2, op.63, in G minor
51. Paganini: Violin concerto no.1, op.6, in D major
52. Mozart: Symphony no.40, KV.550, in G minor
53. Chopin: Etudes, op.10
54. Schubert: Wanderer fantasy, D.760 in C major
55. Liszt: Libestraum no.3, S/G.541, in A-flat major
56. Paganini: Caprices, op.24
57. Chopin: Etudes, op.25
58. Rozsa: Violin concerto, op.24
59. Vieuxtemps: Violin concerto no.5, op.37, in A minor
60. Mozart: Symphony no.41 "Jupiter", KV.551, in C major
61. Mozart: Piano concerto no.21 "Elvira Madigan", K.467, in C major
62. Beethoven: Piano concerto no.5, "Emperor", op.73, in E-flat major
63. Chopin: Nocturnes, op.55
64. Beethoven: Egmont overture, op.84
65. Brahms: Double concerto, op.102, in A minor
66. Vieuxtemps: Violin concerto no.4, op.31, in D minor
67. Dvorak: Symphony no.9 "New world", op.95, in E minor
68. Mozart: Serenade no.13 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik", K.525, in G major
69. Berlioz: Symphony fantastique, op.14 
70. Bach: Cello suite no.1, BWV.1007, in G major
71. Grieg: Peer gynt suite, op.46
72. Brahms: Waltz no.15, op.39, in A-flat major
73. Chopin: Waltzes, op.64
74. Rossini: William tell overture
75. Strauss I: Radetzky march, op.228 
76. Vivaldi: Violin concerto "Spring", op.8, in E major
77. Tchaikovsky: The nutcracker suite, op.71
78. Beethoven: Minuet, WoO.10, in G major
79. Pachelbel: Canon, in D major
80. Chopin: Fantaisie on Polish airs, op.13, in A major
81. Bruch: Scottish fantasy, op.46, in E-flat major
82. Mozart: The marriage of Figaro overture, K.492
83. Tchaikovsky: Swan lake, op.20
84. Strauss II: The gypsy baron overture
85. Massenet: Meditation from Thais
86. Wieniawski: Violin concerto no.1, op.14, in F-sharp minor
87. Beethoven: Violin sonata no.9 "Kreutzer", op.47, in A major
88. Sarasate: Zigunerwiesen, op.20
89. Beethoven: Leonore overture no.3, op.71, in C major
90. Holst: Jupiter from the planets
91. Beethoven: Romance no.1, op.40, in G major
92. Beethoven: Violin sonata no.5 "Spring", op.24, in F major
93. Franck: Violin sonata, in A major
94. Rimsky-Korsakov: Fantasia on Russian themes, op.33
95. Saint-Saens: Havenaise, op.83, in E major
96. Beethoven: Romance no.2, op.50, in F major
97. Chausson: Poeme, op.25
98. Saint-Saens: Introduction and rondo Capriccioso, op.28, in A minor
99. Mozart: Clarinet concerto, K.622, in A major
100. Chopin: Barcarolle, op.60, in F-sharp major


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I got bored so I posted this, my list is constantly changing.

1. Mendelssohn: Violin concerto no.2, op.64, in E minor
2. Brahms: Violin concerto, op.77, in D major
3. Schumann: Piano concerto, op.54, in A minor
4. Dvorak: Violin concerto, op.53, in A minor
5. Mozart: Piano concerto, K.466, in D minor
6. Mendelssohn: Symphony no.5 "Reformation”, op.125, in D major
7. Mendelssohn: Symphony no.4 "Italian", op.90, in A major
8. Schumann: Violin concerto, WoO.23, in D minor
9. Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto no.1, op.23, in B-flat minor
10. Beethoven: Symphony no.6 “Pastoral", op.68, in F major
11. Chopin: Scherzo no.2, op.31, in B-flat minor
12. Saint-Saens: Violin concerto no.3, op.61, in B minor
13. Mendelssohn: Piano concerto no.2, op.40, in D minor
14. Beethoven: Piano concerto no.3, op.37, in C minor
15. Sibelius: Violin concerto, op.47, in D minor
16. Beethoven: Sonata no.23 "Appassionata", op.57, in F minor
17. Mendelssohn: Hebrides overture "Fingal's cave", op.26, in B minor
18. Paganini: Violin concerto no.2, op.7, in B minor
19. Rachmaninoff: Piano concerto no.2, op.18, in C minor
20. Tchaikovsky: Symphony no.6 "Pathetique", op.74, in B minor
21. Grieg: Piano concerto, op.16, in A minor
22. Schubert: Symphony no.9 “The great”, D.944, in C major
23. Mozart: Symphony no.41”Jupiter”, K.551, in C major
24. Schubert: Standchen, D.957
25. Mozart: Violin concerto no.4, K.218, in D major
26. Brahms: Symphony no.3, op.90, in F major
27. Beethoven: Violin concerto, op.61, in D major
28. Prokofiev: Violin concerto no.1, op.19, in D major
29. Prokofiev: Piano concerto no.5, op.55, in G major
30. Mendelssohn: Wedding march from a midsummer night’s dream, op.61
31. Chopin: Piano concerto no.1, op.11, in E minor
32. Beethoven: Piano sonata no.29 "Hammerklavier", op.106, in B-flat major
33. Schumann: Introduction and allegro appassionato for piano and orchestra, op.92, in G major
34. Mendelssohn: Capriccio brilliant, op.22, in B minor
35. Chopin: Ballade no.1, op.23, in G minor
36. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto, op.35, in D major
37. Brahms: Hungarian dance no.2, WoO.1, in D minor
38. Bach: Double concerto, BWV.1043, in D minor
39. Chopin: Nocturnes, op.27
40. Wieniawski: Violin concerto no.2, op.22, in D minor
41. Beethoven: Symphony no.5, op.67, in C minor
42. Schubert: Symphony no.8 “Unfinished”, D.759, in B minor
43. Schumann: Waldszenen, op.82
44. Brahms: Symphony no.2, op.73, in D major
45. Rachmaninoff: Vocalise, op.34, in G major
46. Chopin: Piano concerto no.2, op.21, in F minor
47. Mozart: Violin concerto no.5 "Turkish", K.219, in D major
48. Mozart: Symphony no.36 “Linz”, K.425, in C major
49. Chopin: Fantaisie, op.49, in F minor
50. Prokofiev: Violin concerto no.2, op.63, in G minor
51. Paganini: Violin concerto no.1, op.6, in D major
52. Beethoven: Piano sonata no.24, op.78, in F-sharp major
53. Chopin: Etudes, op.10
54. Chopin Scherzo no.1, op.20, in B minor
55. Liszt: Libestraum no.3, S/G.541, in A-flat major
56. Paganini: Caprices, op.24
57. Chopin: Etudes, op.25
58. Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 pianos and orchestra, in A-flat major
59. Vieuxtemps: Violin concerto no.5, op.37, in A minor
60. Saint-Saens: The swan from the carnival of the animals
61. Mozart: Piano concerto no.21 "Elvira Madigan", K.467, in C major
62. Frank: Violin sonata, in A major
63. Beethoven: Violin sonata no.9 "Kreutzer", op.47, in A major
64. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini 18th variation, op.43, in D-flat major
65. Brahms: Double concerto, op.102, in A minor
66. Vieuxtemps: Violin concerto no.4, op.31, in D minor
67. Dvorak: Symphony no.9 "New world", op.95, in E minor
68. Dvorak: Humoresque no.7, op.101
69. Chopin: Preludes op.28
70. Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 piano and orchestra, in E major
71. Beethoven: Rondo, WoO.6, in B-flat major
72. Mendelssohn: Symphony no.1, op.11, in C minor
73. Chopin: Waltzes, op.64
74. Debussy: Arabesque no.1, L.66, in E major
75. Mendelssohn: Song without words no.6 ”Spring song”, op.62, in A major
76. Chopin: Ballade no.3, op.47, in A-flat major
77. Tartini: Violin sonata “The Devils trill”, in G minor
78. Chopin: Krakowiak, op.14, in F major
79. Pachelbel: Canon, in D major
80. Chopin: Fantaisie on Polish airs, op.13, in A major
81. Bruch: Scottish fantasy, op.46, in E-flat major
82. Satie: Gymnopedie no.1
83. Chopin: Nocturnes, op.9
84. Mendelssohn: Piano concerto no.1, op.25, in G minor
85. Massenet: Meditation from Thais
86. Wieniawski: Violin concerto no.1, op.14, in F-sharp minor
87. Chopin: Nocturnes, op.55
88. Sarasate: Zigunerwiesen, op.20
89. Beethoven: Leonore overture no.3, op.71, in C major
90. Holst: Jupiter from the planets
91. Beethoven: Romance no.1, op.40, in G major
92. Beethoven: Violin sonata no.5 "Spring", op.24, in F major
93. Franck: Violin sonata, in A major
94. Rimsky-Korsakov: Fantasia on Russian themes, op.33
95. Saint-Saens: Havenaise, op.83, in E major
96. Beethoven: Romance no.2, op.50, in F major
97. Mendelssohn: Violin concerto no.1, in D minor
98. Saint-Saens: Introduction and rondo capriccioso, op.28, in A minor
99. Chopin: Mazurkas, op.7
100. Chopin: Barcarolle, op.60, in F-sharp major


----------



## takemegalaxy (Apr 9, 2013)

Chopin and Beethoven on your list! I'm good. 

In no particular order:
1. Fantasie Impromptu - Chopin
2. Nocturne no.2 in E Flat - Chopin
3. Waltz no.2 in B Minor - Chopin
4. Petit Chien - Chopin
5. Clair de Lune - Debussy
6. Arabesque no.1 - Debussy
7. The Maid with Flaxen Hair - Debussy
8. Autumn in F Minor - Vivaldi
9. Symphony no.9 - Dvorak
10. Wedding Day at Troldhaugen - Grieg
11. Gymnopedie - Satie
12. Reminiscences de Robert Le Diable - Liszt
13. Dante Symphony - Liszt
14. Ellens Dritter Gesang - Schubert
15. Violin Sonata in E Minor - Elgar
16. Moonlight Sonata - Beethoven
17. Violin Sonata no.5 - Beethoven
18. Ode to Joy - Beethoven
19. Piano Sonata no.11 - Beethoven
20. Bolero - Ravel
21. Piano Concerto no.2 in C Minor - Rachmaninoff
22. Goldberg Variations - Bach


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

A small portion of my favourite works limiting myself to one per composer.

Elgar - Dream of Gerontius
Mahler - Resurrection Symphony
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Rachmaninov - The Isle of the Dead
Vaughan Williams - Sea Symphony
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
Panufnik - Sinfonia Sacra
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5
Haydn - The Creation
Chausson - Poeme
Ravel - La Valse
Beethoven - symphony 7
Mozart - Din Giovanni


----------



## Matthijs (Mar 27, 2015)

My first post on this forum! It's an old topic, but I thought it would be a nice first post. Getting the order right was the hardest, except for number 1. May come as a surprise, but listening to that piece (especially Janine Jansen's recording) does things to me that no other piece does!

1. Britten's Violin Concerto
2. Bach's Goldberg Variations
3. Beethoven's 7th symphony
4. Satie's Gnossienne's
5. Bach's St. Matthew Passion
6. Ravel's Piano Concerto in G Major
7. Bach's Violin Concerto in E Major
8. Beethoven's 5th piano concerto 
9. Stravinsky's Le Sacre Du Printemps
10. Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Favorite pieces. That's easy:

Copland Appalachian Spring

Ives Concord Piano Sonata

Brahms Handel Variations and Fugue

Schumann Symphonic Etudes

J.S. Bach WTC Books One and Two, harpsichord only!

J.S. Bach Keyboard Partitas, harpsichord only!

Mozart Piano Concerto No.23, piano or fortepiano.

Haydn Symphony No. 102, modern orchestra or HIP.

Haydn The Creation, modern orchestra or HIP.


----------



## JoanAlfonsPiano (Jun 25, 2014)

Turkish March; Mozart!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

So far I've enjoyed every single piece I heard composed by Morton Feldman this month.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmmm.......

*Ravel*

Daphnis and Chloe
Jeux d'eau
Rahpsodie espagnole
String quartet in f major
Piano trio in a minor
Ma mere l'oye, the full ballet score

*Wagner*
Die Meistersinger
Der ring

*stravinsky*
Firebird
Rite of spring

*Prokofiev*
Scythian suite

*Revueltas*
Sensemaya

*Debussy*
Fantasy for piano and orchestra

*Chavez*
Sinfonia India
Xochipilli

*Vaughan Williams*
The lark ascending
5th symphony
Tuba concerto in f


----------

